# How can I get to train at the wwe performance center?



## BoundForMania

Isn't it for people WWE have scouted ?


----------



## Mr. I

Be a talented and standout indie wrestler, or be an accomplished athlete in another sport.


----------



## RedGator21

You have to be scouted in order to be able to train there?


----------



## Mr. I

Generally, yes. They scout all sorts of places, football leagues, the wrestling indies, Japan, bodybuilding contests, NCAA prospects, other sports leagues, all sorts.

They look for athletes with something that impresses them, on some level, and also one that seems to fill a slot they don't have filled. It seems to skew about two thirds, to three quarters indie wrestlers, and the rest non-wrestler athletes. Even then, they don't just get signed, they are invited to tryout camps, and from there WWE will decide whether to offer a developmental contract.

It's not just scouting, as you can obviously look to get into a tryout camp, but that's only the first step. Not just anyone is going to get in. You need to be athletic, you need to have personality, and you need to stand out as being notable.


----------



## RedGator21

Well I don't graduate till December 2015 so I got time to bulk up and get in shape. Maybe if I walk up there, vince will fall in love with me. They say in order to get to wwe, you should go to wrestling school in florida.


----------



## AlecPure

RedGator21 said:


> Well I don't graduate till December 2015 so I got time to bulk up and get in shape. Maybe if I walk up there, vince will fall in love with me. They say in order to get to wwe, you should go to wrestling school in florida.


you best bet is to know how to wrestle before hand and get experience and be good at what you do. Look into Team 3d Academy


----------



## x78

The Performance Center isn't a wrestling school, you don't just turn up, it's an elite facility for WWE contracted talent. Spend years paying your dues and making a name for yourself on the independent circuit and they may consider inviting you for a tryout. I'd say if you start wrestling training tomorrow then you should be looking to get to the Performance Center within about 5-7 years.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

If you're 7 feet tall, weigh about 300 pounds and you have movie star good looks then yes, you can go knock on the door of the performance center and somebody will talk to you. If you're not then your best option is going to a wrestling school first, learn how to wrestle and then work the indies until someone notices you.


----------



## Mr. I

RedGator21 said:


> Well I don't graduate till December 2015 so I got time to bulk up and get in shape. Maybe if I walk up there, vince will fall in love with me. They say in order to get to wwe, you should go to wrestling school in florida.


Vince has fuck all to do with developmental, it's Triple H you have to impress.


----------



## SOR

This topic comes up so much.

First, The performance center is for guys and girls the WWE have chosen themselves. Not every guy with 5 grand can just enter the WWE Performance Center. They have legitimate professional athletes, wrestlers who have been stars and making money for years on the independents, professional models etc there. Some walk in is not going to get a chance there, that's the reality of the situation.

As for you personally, don't aim for the WWE right off the bat. I know so many Actors and Actress' who will spend 60-80 thousand dollars on Acting school and think they're going to go to Hollywood right away, just like you. Usually they're rejected due to lack of actual film experience or quite frankly they aren't good looking enough or talented enough to "make it" they then quit their dream with a massive student debt because they've had it in their head for 4-5 years that they are going to be stars in Hollywood and are crushed when it doesn't happen.


Your goal should be to simply make a living from the industry. With this in mind I'd suggest you train at the ROH School. They're going to teach you everything you need to make it and give you vital exposure and television experience. These are things that make you stand out over a random independent guy since WWE are familiar with ROH and the TV experience is going to help you.

With this, you can make a living on the indies because independent companies are going to hire you and pay you well because you're a "TV guy" so instead of starting out and running around on the indies making 20 bucks a night (Or not getting paid at all) you're probably going to be able to ask for 100-150 a night.

Since you'd be an ROH guy you'd get paired up with "names" a lot so you'd forever be learning from them and learning what the WWE needs you'd use this experience to better yourself and to have guys vouch for you when you're ready for the WWE. With all those cheap seminars out there these days (25-50 bucks for a few hours) you'd probably want to go to them, be a sponge and learn anything you can from anyone that was ever a somebody in the business.

Okay so now it's 6-7 years later, you've done all this, you're an ROH graduate, you've worked your names, you've made a living (Although not a good one) chasing your dreams but guess what? You're still going to need something that makes you stand out. Are you exceptionally handsome? Is your body 10/10? Do you ooze natural charisma? Do you have something that makes people say "Oh, he's different. I like him." if not. You're probably not going to get a look unless you're an incredibly popular independent guy like a Punk, Bryan, Hero, Moxley, Black etc and all of those guys had something that made them stand out anyway (Except maybe Hero)

It's incredibly hard to make it to the WWE. They have maybe 200 spots (If you include guys training) and that's it. You mathematically have a better shot at making it into the NFL or having a spot in a huge movie then making it to WWE.

Please don't think I'm being a dick to you because I'm definitely not but I'm trying to point out to you how tough it can be to "make it". It seems as if a lot of wrestling fans on this board think they can just drop some money, train at the performance center for a year or two and then debut in WWE. It's really not that easy and it's disappointing that some people think it is.

In closing, aim to make a living and if you're good enough 6-7 years down the track (Minimum) look into getting a try out and go from there. Aiming for it right off the bat is going to set you up for a world of hurt and disappointment.

Definitely don't give up on your dreams but realize that it's going to be a long and hard road to where you want to get.


----------



## RedGator21

SOR said:


> This topic comes up so much.
> 
> First, The performance center is for guys and girls the WWE have chosen themselves. Not every guy with 5 grand can just enter the WWE Performance Center. They have legitimate professional athletes, wrestlers who have been stars and making money for years on the independents, professional models etc there. Some walk in is not going to get a chance there, that's the reality of the situation.
> 
> As for you personally, don't aim for the WWE right off the bat. I know so many Actors and Actress' who will spend 60-80 thousand dollars on Acting school and think they're going to go to Hollywood right away, just like you. Usually they're rejected due to lack of actual film experience or quite frankly they aren't good looking enough or talented enough to "make it" they then quit their dream with a massive student debt because they've had it in their head for 4-5 years that they are going to be stars in Hollywood and are crushed when it doesn't happen.
> 
> 
> Your goal should be to simply make a living from the industry. With this in mind I'd suggest you train at the ROH School. They're going to teach you everything you need to make it and give you vital exposure and television experience. These are things that make you stand out over a random independent guy since WWE are familiar with ROH and the TV experience is going to help you.
> 
> With this, you can make a living on the indies because independent companies are going to hire you and pay you well because you're a "TV guy" so instead of starting out and running around on the indies making 20 bucks a night (Or not getting paid at all) you're probably going to be able to ask for 100-150 a night.
> 
> Since you'd be an ROH guy you'd get paired up with "names" a lot so you'd forever be learning from them and learning what the WWE needs you'd use this experience to better yourself and to have guys vouch for you when you're ready for the WWE. With all those cheap seminars out there these days (25-50 bucks for a few hours) you'd probably want to go to them, be a sponge and learn anything you can from anyone that was ever a somebody in the business.
> 
> Okay so now it's 6-7 years later, you've done all this, you're an ROH graduate, you've worked your names, you've made a living (Although not a good one) chasing your dreams but guess what? You're still going to need something that makes you stand out. Are you exceptionally handsome? Is your body 10/10? Do you ooze natural charisma? Do you have something that makes people say "Oh, he's different. I like him." if not. You're probably not going to get a look unless you're an incredibly popular independent guy like a Punk, Bryan, Hero, Moxley, Black etc and all of those guys had something that made them stand out anyway (Except maybe Hero)
> 
> It's incredibly hard to make it to the WWE. They have maybe 200 spots (If you include guys training) and that's it. You mathematically have a better shot at making it into the NFL or having a spot in a huge movie then making it to WWE.
> 
> Please don't think I'm being a dick to you because I'm definitely not but I'm trying to point out to you how tough it can be to "make it". It seems as if a lot of wrestling fans on this board think they can just drop some money, train at the performance center for a year or two and then debut in WWE. It's really not that easy and it's disappointing that some people think it is.
> 
> In closing, aim to make a living and if you're good enough 6-7 years down the track (Minimum) look into getting a try out and go from there. Aiming for it right off the bat is going to set you up for a world of hurt and disappointment.
> 
> Definitely don't give up on your dreams but realize that it's going to be a long and hard road to where you want to get.


I know it's going to be tough. I know that I am a longshot. don't have a clue what to expect. I don't know who to go to or ask the best way to get to where I need to be. I am lost mate. I just want to be a champion.


----------



## Mr. I

RedGator21 said:


> I know it's going to be tough. I know that I am a longshot. don't have a clue what to expect. I don't know who to go to or ask the best way to get to where I need to be. I am lost mate. I just want to be a champion.


Well, if you want to be a champion in WWE, be prepared for many, many years of work before it happens.


----------



## x78

RedGator21 said:


> I know it's going to be tough. I know that I am a longshot. don't have a clue what to expect. I don't know who to go to or ask the best way to get to where I need to be. I am lost mate. I just want to be a champion.


http://academy.stormwrestling.com/index1.html
http://www.realityofwrestling.com/
http://www.knokxpro.com/

^ These wrestling schools have a decent track record of producing talent that has gone on to be signed to developmental contracts by WWE. There's also the ROH dojo as the above guy mentioned.


----------



## RedGator21

x78 said:


> http://academy.stormwrestling.com/index1.html
> http://www.realityofwrestling.com/
> http://www.knokxpro.com/
> 
> ^ These wrestling schools have a decent track record of producing talent that has gone on to be signed to developmental contracts by WWE. There's also the ROH dojo as the above guy mentioned.


I also heard of Texas wrestling academy: shawn michaels old school. Daniel Bryan, Bryan kendrick, lance Cade trained there. That is a possibility.


----------



## Mon Joxley

RedGator21 said:


> I also heard of Texas wrestling academy: shawn michaels old school. Daniel Bryan, Bryan kendrick, lance Cade trained there. That is a possibility.


That closed it's doors over 10 years ago.


----------



## Da MastaMind

Become a bodybuilder and take part in competitions. From there it's only a matter of time before Vince notices you. If he is impressed..............










u will get a WWE contract on the spot!


----------



## Mr. I

I would looking to get into Lance Storm's wrestling school is a good start. Tyler Breeze, Emma and Sylvester Lefort are all graduates of his school, and he has a very close relationship to WWE (he's been a guest trainer at NXT twice now) so they pay attention to his prospects. He's also obviously a great wrestler and trainer.


----------



## hag

I believe you should have started training 5 years ago if you wanted to be a professional wrestler.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

Go to a good wrestling school in your city. They should lead you in the right direction, make sure it's a good one.


You can't just show up and train at the performance center. It doesn't work that way.. I advise to work the indy's first, perfect your craft. Then WWE will seek you out if you're good enough.


----------



## PennState

Current evidence suggests there are 3 ways to get into the Development Centre. (1) High level achievement at college sports (wrestling or football), (2) through a wrestling school with contacts to WWE, (3) Bodybuilding/modelling success

The old days of 5-7 years on the indys then going to WWE are past (rightly or wrongly). If you have this kind of experience it may even count against you now - they are looking for new talent that they can shape. The performance centre is there to take over about 75% of what the old territory/wrestling school setup did and they have room for about 100 students so they are prepared to take a lot in and filter a lot out

They critical things they look for are "the look", charisma and proven athletic ability. Wrestling experience helps, as does height, but neither is a showstopper if absent.

If you go for the wrestling school option, the important thing here is to look for contacts to WWE. That is what you are paying for, not learning how to powerbomb. On the East Coast, ROH is the only one to go for unless you are into Lucha style and Chikara may be an option there. Good luck! 

Oh, and they also have a website where you can just apply 
https://recruit.wwe.com/


----------



## p862011

somehow get into ring of honor lol

cesaro,cm punk,daniel bryan,seth rollins made their mark there


----------



## Aussie_Babygurl

Maybe Save up and go train with Lance Storms School...


----------



## Mon Joxley

PennState said:


> The old days of 5-7 years on the indys then going to WWE are past (rightly or wrongly). If you have this kind of experience it may even count against you now


Lol what? They've made more "indy" signings in the last 3-4 years than they have the decade prior. No matter how many internet darlings they sign, for some reason there's always going to be this belief among the IWC that WWE doesn't sign independent wrestlers.


----------



## x78

Phantango said:


> Lol what? They've made more "indy" signings in the last 3-4 years than they have the decade prior. No matter how many internet darlings they sign, for some reason there's always going to be this belief among the IWC that WWE doesn't sign independent wrestlers.


Yeah, that's total BS. Virtually all the guys they sign have spent at least some time on the indies. Unless you're an outstanding collegiate athlete (I'm talking NFL standard football player or Olympic prospect) then you aren't going to get signed by WWE without spending time on the indies.


----------



## PennState

Interesting x78. Two things here:
(1) You claim that what I said is "BS", then repeat what I said as the truth! Read what I said again. There are 3 options and one of those is the independent wrestling school route, the other is high level athletic achievement and a third is via bodybuilding/modelling. You've just agreed with 2 and didn't mention the third.

(2) What happened 3-4 years ago isn't very relevant. Those days were before the creation of the Performance Centre (Summer last year). That changed the whole game and they are looking to recruit larger numbers earlier. Zero-5 years on the indys OK (again read what I said). More than that and it doesn't look good. 

I'm not saying whether this is right or wrong, it is just the way it is going.


----------



## Mon Joxley

People misinterpreted Triple H saying that all new signees will go through the Performance Center/NXT as "We're not going to sign anymore indy guys" for some bizarre reason. They will continue to sign pro wrestlers from outside the organisation as they always have.


----------



## PennState

The fact is that there is a new 100 student training centre dedicated to teaching students how to wrestle in the way the WWE wants. Some of the facilities are specifically aimed at people in early stages of career (e.g. a crashmat ring for high teaching top rope skills). The demographic of the students is going to move to those earlier in their career. "Look", charisma, athletic ability and reliability are what it is about now. If you haven't got the high level college/national level sport achievement already, you will be much better off getting yourself a bodybuilder look, joining ROH school, developing your network, not making enemies and getting introduced to the WWE scouts. Whether you can backflip off a top rope is entirely irrelevant. Indy wrestlers will continue to get recruited but at having to be on the circuit for 5-7 years is no longer the case. As I said, it is more likely to count against you as you.


----------



## x78

PennState said:


> Interesting x78. Two things here:
> (1) You claim that what I said is "BS", then repeat what I said as the truth! Read what I said again. There are 3 options and one of those is the independent wrestling school route, the other is high level athletic achievement and a third is via bodybuilding/modelling. You've just agreed with 2 and didn't mention the third.
> 
> (2) What happened 3-4 years ago isn't very relevant. Those days were before the creation of the Performance Centre (Summer last year). That changed the whole game and they are looking to recruit larger numbers earlier. Zero-5 years on the indys OK (again read what I said). More than that and it doesn't look good.
> 
> I'm not saying whether this is right or wrong, it is just the way it is going.


I can't think of any male wrestlers that have been signed from bodybuilding or modelling. Females, yeah. 

I was saying it was BS that they weren't going to sign indy wrestlers. I'm not talking 3-4 years ago, within the last year they've brought in a vast majority of guys with indy backgrounds. I agree that amount of time spent on the indies might not be so important, but the more impressive and established a wrestler is then the more likely WWE are to notice him. Most of the guys in developmental have been working shows since they were 17-18, so they have spent a good deal of time establishing themselves even if they weren't ever big names in ROH or whatever.

Really, it's just about providing something that will attract the attention of the talent scouts. Whether it's athletic prowess, a great look, outstanding charisma or preferably all three.


----------



## PennState

would you like to enlighten us as to who said WWE would not sign any indy wrestlers? They certainly do and will but experience will be less important than it was. It is not the case that the more established someone is, the more WWE is going to notice him. Richards, Edwards, Strong, Walters......would all be in there. 
WWE scouts spend a lot of time at college wrestling and football events looking for people who look right and then moulding them how they want.

"Really, it's just about providing something that will attract the attention of the talent scouts. Whether it's athletic prowess, a great look, outstanding charisma or preferably all three. "

Precisely.


----------



## Mon Joxley

PennState said:


> would you like to enlighten us as to who said WWE would not sign any indy wrestlers? They certainly do and will but experience will be less important than it was. It is not the case that the more established someone is, the more WWE is going to notice him. Richards, Edwards, Strong, Walters......would all be in there.
> WWE scouts spend a lot of time at college wrestling and football events looking for people who look right and then moulding them how they want.
> 
> "Really, it's just about providing something that will attract the attention of the talent scouts. Whether it's athletic prowess, a great look, outstanding charisma or preferably all three. "
> 
> Precisely.


I don't think anybody ever implied that a great indy worker is dependent on their amount of time spent on the indies. Otherwise Roderick Strong would be everybody's favourite wrestler. The only reason guys like Daniel Bryan spent so long on the indies was because WWE had their head in the sand for so long when it came to talented indy wrestlers. It's quite the opposite these days, with them snatching up Sami Callihan, Shaun Ricker, Matt Silva and Rebecca Knox (to name a few) in the last year alone.

While you may not have said it, you did imply that working your way up through the independent circuit is no long a viable way to signing with WWE, when their recent recruitment methods show that it's more so now than it ever has been. They've always recruited from other sports, so whenever a Triple H interview pops up where he answers these sorts of questions, it's really nothing new.


----------



## ShowMethegoodlife

If I was you I'd save money and go for Lance Storm's wrestling school like a lot of people said .
Out of curiosity . Height ? Weight ? Age ? Wrestling tyle ?


----------



## PennState

Thank you - -I did not say it. And neither did I imply it - read again; what is there about 0-5 years that is difficult to grasp? 
Whether you think WWE has its head in the sand is irrelevant. It's what they do that matters and should dictate how somebody approaches the industry. Or they will be there in 10 years time complaining how they weren't spotted because the WWE has its head in the sand. The people you list are really there because they have the right look for WWE (they look like bodybuilders or models)


----------



## Mr. I

PennState said:


> would you like to enlighten us as to who said WWE would not sign any indy wrestlers? They certainly do and will but experience will be less important than it was. It is not the case that the more established someone is, the more WWE is going to notice him. Richards, Edwards, Strong, Walters......would all be in there.
> WWE scouts spend a lot of time at college wrestling and football events looking for people who look right and then moulding them how they want.
> 
> "Really, it's just about providing something that will attract the attention of the talent scouts. Whether it's athletic prowess, a great look, outstanding charisma or preferably all three. "
> 
> Precisely.


What they want from indie guys is something they can't get from anywhere else. They have Adrian Neville even though he's short, because he's one of the world's best high fliers. They have since passed on Richochet because they thought he was too much like Neville and they already have Neville. So an indie guy has to bring something unique to the table to get them to sign.
It's why they passed on the Wolves, who are both good wrestlers, but didn't stand out as unique, whereas people like Sami Callihan or El Generico certainly do, in addition to being talented wrestlers, hence why they were signed.


----------



## RedGator21

ShowMethegoodlife said:


> If I was you I'd save money and go for Lance Storm's wrestling school like a lot of people said .
> Out of curiosity . Height ? Weight ? Age ? Wrestling tyle ?


5'10. 175 lbs. 22 years old. I Did high school wrestling and I plan on going to wwa4 back in my old hometown of Atlanta. I Am trying to bulk up and I want to take mixed martial arts and see if I could add it to my wrestling style somehow. I am trying to figure it out.


----------



## Eric Fleischer

Ouch.


----------



## RedGator21

Eric Fleischer said:


> Ouch.


Yeah I know. I am short and not all that big. I know guys like me are a long shot. That's why I am busting my ass so much so I can overcome those odds. Age is just a number. But it's a still a while before I get to wrestling school.


----------

